# Gracie # 2 (K)



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

I couldn't resist knitting another of these tops ;-)
This time I thought I'd try the frill in a different colour.
I'm quite pleased with this one more so than the lemon one.

For those that haven't seen these pics before, the original photo was found online but without the pattern. A lady called Pam in Australia kindly wrote out the pattern and posted it online.

It is knitted in DK on 4mm needles :-D :-D

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-249177-1.html


----------



## Tapraol (Mar 15, 2013)

So beautiful!!! Love the colors.


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Oh My! That is gorgeous!
I thank you for the pattern, I have it saved for the next dress for my g-niece.


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

It IS lovely... but I remember your lemon one... that should tell you something... that one was unforgettable! 

I think I like it better... may be my mood... sometimes I in a pink mood and sometimes I be in a yellow mood... hahhahhahhaa

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Jimmy'swife (Nov 9, 2013)

Love it! Wish I had someone to make for.


----------



## ParkerEliz (Mar 21, 2011)

It looks wonderful! That is my next project. Just printed it out this morning. Thank you


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Thank you for the lovely comments. 
I don't have anybody to knit for so this will be listed in classifieds! ;-) ;-) 
They are so easy to knit ;-)


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Lovely!!!


----------



## Ma Kitty (Mar 15, 2013)

So so so cute!


----------



## Alpaca Farmer (Jan 19, 2011)

This is stunning! I would love to see a little baby girl toddling around in that little dress. It is so much fun to knit for little ones. Again, it is stunning!


----------



## Bettytut (Jan 17, 2014)

Omg beautiful work. I remember the yellow one and no way can I say which one I love best. Your work is amazing.


----------



## kmansker (Dec 29, 2012)

Very Pretty! Love the color.


----------



## bunnysbaby (Apr 11, 2011)

Absolutely exquisite. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Grand8ma (Feb 16, 2014)

Unique and both are beautifully done.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Very beautiful, love the two colors and the flower.


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

This is stunning, absolutely gorgeous!!!!! Thank you for posting the site where we can get the pattern from that lovely Australian Lady who wrote it out for you!!


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Thanks so much ladies :-D 
It is such an unusual design......have you looked at Turkish and/russian knitting sites? Their work and their designs are AMAZING! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Awesome! :thumbup:


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

That one is gorgeous!


----------



## Evataz (Jul 27, 2012)

You made a wonderful choice of colors and you are a very quick knitter. I just finished the left front )-:


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

please could you tell us the size of this one. They are just so pretty


----------



## Oakley (Mar 22, 2011)

Very pretty!!


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Great job. Thanks so much for the pattern.
I have it on my to-do list.
I think it is lovely and sooooo girly.

Love the yellow and the pink one. Oh my so hard to pick the fav.

Your work is perfect.


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Yes but when I cannot translate the pattern I get so frustrated.
Their designs are wonderful and so different from what I can find on line here.


missmolly said:


> Thanks so much ladies :-D
> It is such an unusual design......have you looked at Turkish and/russian knitting sites? Their work and their designs are AMAZING! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Hazel Anne (Jul 24, 2011)

Very nice work. Such a nice combination of colour.


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Thank you for all your lovely comments.
This one is 18" chest and 13" in length :thumbup:


----------



## chinalake66 (Sep 21, 2013)

GORGEOUS! I can't wait to try your pattern!


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

I love all three that you made but I think I like this one best, maybe it is just because we have seen the solid pink so many times on KP the last few days. So clever of you to add the contrast. Also your knitting is lovely. LOVE THE BLING!!!!


----------



## birsss (Aug 16, 2011)

Lovely!!


----------



## randado (Jan 23, 2012)

This one is gorgeous as well!! Love the two colors, this is just so unique and feminine!


----------



## Kelli aka Mrs.Kravitz (Jan 19, 2013)

You did a beautiful job! Fabulous


----------



## lexiemae (Aug 14, 2013)

Beautiful work as always and so very, very pretty. My Great Niece, Lexiemae, would look cute in this if she wasn't such a tom boy. )


----------



## nittineedles (Apr 14, 2011)

WOW! Just beautiful.


----------



## tambirrer58 (Jan 17, 2012)

Really very cute!


----------



## Tallie9 (Jul 24, 2012)

Unique top...


----------



## leannab (Sep 7, 2011)

missmolly said:


> I couldn't resist knitting another of these tops ;-)
> This time I thought I'd try the frill in a different colour.
> I'm quite pleased with this one more so than the lemon one.
> 
> ...


As always, Missmolly, your knitting is superb. Haven't been on for a while, working on State Election, so I hope I haven't missed too many of your posts.

With this little Cardy/dress? Would you say it was a cardigan or a dress/tunic?

I see you have given measurements for using DK and 4mm needles. Does it look big enough for a 12-18 month old?

Thank you for any assistance.

Leanna x


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

I love the colours on that one. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

I love the colors!! :thumbup:


----------



## jenven (Dec 5, 2012)

Love it love it, love it.........maybe.....I......will....or maybe .....I won't.....knit another one!!!!!


----------



## jenven (Dec 5, 2012)

Did you alter the pattern as you only seem to have 5 of the chevrons?


----------



## Minnow (May 8, 2012)

Lovely Tracy. I've just finished left side. Thanks for showing the back!


----------



## blackat99 (Nov 4, 2011)

So pretty! Love the colours!


----------



## JudyRett (Oct 21, 2011)

I love the lemon and the pink equally!! Both are beautiful. How about doing one in lavender?? That would be pretty too.


----------



## CARABELLA (Sep 9, 2011)

Gorgeous, the lemon was also but I think the pink with the trim is my favourite.


----------



## Mags1956 (Sep 15, 2012)

Wow, gorgeous knitting and choice of colours as always missmolly.


----------



## anetdeer (Jul 16, 2012)

This is darling!!!


----------



## beverlyl (Apr 20, 2011)

This is so pretty!! Great job!!


----------



## paljoey46 (Nov 20, 2011)

So sweet.


----------



## jemima (Mar 26, 2011)

great choice of colours.


----------



## jemima (Mar 26, 2011)

great choice of colours.


----------



## cpreston1 (Apr 23, 2011)

love the colour and thank you for the pattern


----------



## Lsjustice (Nov 17, 2012)

This is adorable. Any photos with a child wearing it? Would love to see it modeled.


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

Love it with the contrast color.


----------



## maryannn (Feb 17, 2011)

Oh my gosh that is so cute the 2 colors are so adorable.


----------



## redquilter (Jun 24, 2011)

Oh, this is gorgeous! Love the colors, the ruffle and the little flowers. Beautiful work.


----------



## SuellenS (Aug 27, 2013)

So pretty! I love the pattern and your knitting is so perfect!


----------



## Charlie 7 (Dec 21, 2013)

Too beautiful. I just love it. I too wish I had someone to make it for. I saved the pattern in case someday I can make it.


----------



## patm (Apr 20, 2012)

Gorgeous! You have really dressed it up!


----------



## laurie4 (Nov 3, 2011)

that is too cute I have a tool to make that flower is that what you used


----------



## sarge409142 (Jun 23, 2011)

What type of yarn and the weight, is it a# 4 weight yarn.


----------



## SavvyCrafter (May 6, 2012)

You have done a beautiful job of knitting the top. Your finishing work is very nice as well. Love the little flowers!


----------



## MelissaC (May 27, 2012)

What a gorgeous design! You've made it so pretty!


----------



## jmewin (Oct 18, 2012)

Gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Oh! So Pretty~


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Oh this is Gorgeous! Colors are perfect together and sure like the Bling!


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Oh, this is just gorgeous, Tracy! First time I'm seeing the back of it, and it's so pretty! I love when garments look great coming AND going! Sweet colors!


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

I've just got home from work ~ thank you all so much for the lovely comments 
I will answer the questions that have been posted :wink:


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

~~just beautiful and I luv the colors. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## SallyJ (Oct 13, 2012)

Both of these knits are beautiful. I can't choose a favorite.


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

leannab said:


> As always, Missmolly, your knitting is superb. Haven't been on for a while, working on State Election, so I hope I haven't missed too many of your posts.
> 
> With this little Cardy/dress? Would you say it was a cardigan or a dress/tunic?
> 
> ...


Hi Leanna
Good to see you again. Unfortunately I haven't been on KP as much as I've been working longer hours ;-) 
I'd say this is more of a tunic rather than a dress as it's not quite long enough.
The measurements of the yellow top are chest 22" and the length is 17".
If that will be too long for Sabai why not just miss off one of the chevron sections? xx


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

jenven said:


> Love it love it, love it.........maybe.....I......will....or maybe .....I won't.....knit another one!!!!!


 :lol: :lol: :lol: I bet you're tempted though ;-) ;-) 
The pattern was tweaked by a friend to get a smaller size ;-)


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Lsjustice said:


> This is adorable. Any photos with a child wearing it? Would love to see it modeled.


Jenven kindly showed us a photo of her beautiful little model wearing the top :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Charlie 7 said:


> Too beautiful. I just love it. I too wish I had someone to make it for. I saved the pattern in case someday I can make it.


Thank you Charlie ~ I don't have anybody to wear it. 
I just thought I'd try the pattern and then I'll sell the tops :lol: :lol:


----------



## momanna (Nov 12, 2011)

Oh, how adorable!


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

laurie4 said:


> that is too cute I have a tool to make that flower is that what you used


Thank you Laurie ~ I cheated and bought a bag of them lol


----------



## CTSDSS5 (Jan 22, 2013)

Love them both, but the pink is special!


----------



## Butterfly1943 (May 26, 2011)

Tapraol said:


> So beautiful!!! Love the colors.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## carrottop71 (Jul 17, 2011)

What size child does this one fit. I looks like it could be for a baby, but I think I remember it being for an older child. I think I'm going to try this one, but I'm not one to gauge much.


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

I do so wish I had a little girl to knit this for. No nieces or friends with little children. This is SO pretty.


----------



## Irene Kidney (May 29, 2011)

Gorgeous pattern Miss Molly and love the way you have blended the colours together. x


----------



## ssusan (May 3, 2012)

I'm sorry I am a new knitter and I do not know what 1- 38 inclusive means. Can you please explain?


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

carrottop71 said:


> What size child does this one fit. I looks like it could be for a baby, but I think I remember it being for an older child. I think I'm going to try this one, but I'm not one to gauge much.


This one is for an older baby. My friend adjusted the pattern for me :thumbup:


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

ssusan said:


> I'm sorry I am a new knitter and I do not know what 1- 38 inclusive means. Can you please explain?


It means knit from rows 1 - 38 again :-D


----------



## mrssonsew (Feb 7, 2011)

missmolly said:


> I couldn't resist knitting another of these tops ;-)
> This time I thought I'd try the frill in a different colour.
> I'm quite pleased with this one more so than the lemon one.
> 
> ...


wow what beautiful work miss molly. keep letting all of us see what you do. love it and i must try one. carol


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

Really cute and different


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

missmolly said:


> Thank you Laurie ~ I cheated and bought a bag of them lol


How clever, Love it. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

Am sure this pattern is destined to become the newest spring fashion for wee ones,.. we all love it..xo


----------



## grannysk (Nov 7, 2011)

That is gorgeous  :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Casey47 (Feb 5, 2014)

missmolly said:


> I couldn't resist knitting another of these tops ;-)
> This time I thought I'd try the frill in a different colour.
> I'm quite pleased with this one more so than the lemon one.
> 
> ...


I love this. You must knit fast! It would take me a very long time to get this done. After seeing many versions of this pattern I am wondering if the buttons are for show or does it actually button?


----------



## anniecat (Aug 29, 2011)

What sizes can you knit this in?


----------



## cindylucifer (Sep 10, 2011)

What is DK size yarn? I am in the US and would like to make for my granddaughter. Also, you said that your friend tweeked the pattern for a smaller size, is there any way to get this size pattern?


----------



## deechilders (Sep 24, 2011)

BEAUTIFUL!!!!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

this is so sweet


----------



## Viddie (May 20, 2011)

missmolly said:


> I couldn't resist knitting another of these tops ;-)
> This time I thought I'd try the frill in a different colour.
> I'm quite pleased with this one more so than the lemon one.
> 
> ...


the different color border really sets this off, love this little girly top.. pretty colors and fine knitting !


----------



## Bernadettebunty (Nov 3, 2012)

Ohhh WOW!! Missmolly that is absolutely gorgeous - there will be some lucky little lady who gets that one!  Love the contrast trim the two colours go so well together.


----------



## kreweel (May 22, 2011)

You are A M A Z I N G! This is beautiful and now I am going to have to knit one!


----------



## Mayrareider (Jul 19, 2011)

Great idea. I'm going to try one tonight after work. Will post it when finished.


----------



## weimfam (Aug 7, 2011)

I just love this pattern! The yellow one was beautiful, but this one exceeds it. Great work as well! Thank you for sharing! It makes me wish we had a girl in the family, but we seem to be a family of boys. That is not a bad thing, but it sure would be nice to knit a dainty little dress once in awhile. ;-) jp


----------



## laurie4 (Nov 3, 2011)

missmolly said:


> Thank you Laurie ~ I cheated and bought a bag of them lol


cool nice colours


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

Wow! :thumbup: That is adorable!


----------



## ptspraker (Apr 13, 2012)

That is simply beautiful. Prettier than the solid color.


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

That's a beautiful little dress. It actually may be prettier than the yellow one you made earlier, just as you suggested, but they are both adorable.


----------



## dauntiekay (Jan 18, 2014)

So spring like--just love the style and the colors!


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Thank you all so much :-D 

I am trying to copy another pattern and write it out as I go lol
I am aiming this one more for the older child........maybe about 5 year olds ;-) ;-)


----------



## nittineedles (Apr 14, 2011)

I'm looking forward to that. My youngest granddaughter is 5.


----------



## Woefkins (Dec 14, 2012)

Beautifully made as usual, missmolly. Always a pleasure to look at your work. Thanks for showing a variation, but that lemon one is still great!
Hannet


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

That is very pretty! Love it with the trim and bling!


----------



## Evataz (Jul 27, 2012)

My oldest GD is 7 years old so maybe it will fit her too. I'm looking forward to see it.


----------



## hajra (Sep 5, 2011)

Simply Beautiful!


----------



## Bisknit (May 24, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## Kiwiflynn (Aug 6, 2013)

Beautiful. Very pretty colors.


----------



## Zinzin (Oct 17, 2012)

Oh, missmolly, what can I say. The yarn and the colours you chose are very beautiful. Can't stop admiring it. I am so pleased you showed the back of the dress too. You are such a good knitter. Lucky little girl who gets to wear this lovely dress.


----------



## crafty carol (Feb 21, 2012)

lovely


----------



## kathycam (Apr 24, 2012)

Just precious!


----------



## Lo'L (Jan 21, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Evataz said:


> My oldest GD is 7 years old so maybe it will fit her too. I'm looking forward to see it.


Thank you all so much for your kind words :-D

Unfortunately this pattern will probably only fit a 3 - 4 year old.

The pattern I am writing out MAY fit a child a bit older. I'll know more when it's finished. I've only done the 2 fronts so far lol


----------



## SYAPJR (Mar 5, 2011)

Now I can't decide which I like better, with the contrasting colors or without?? I just love this pattern and you have done such a beautiful job making!


----------



## grandmasue (Nov 26, 2011)

Miss Molly - that's so pretty. I'm going to give this a go too. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

ParkerEliz said:


> It looks wonderful! That is my next project. Just printed it out this morning. Thank you


I wanted to print the pattern but how do I print just the pattern and not all the other comments?


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Copy and paste it onto a word doc and then print it off :thumbup:


----------



## leannab (Sep 7, 2011)

missmolly said:


> Hi Leanna
> Good to see you again. Unfortunately I haven't been on KP as much as I've been working longer hours ;-)
> I'd say this is more of a tunic rather than a dress as it's not quite long enough.
> The measurements of the yellow top are chest 22" and the length is 17".
> If that will be too long for Sabai why not just miss off one of the chevron sections? xx


Thank you again Missmolly, I'll work it out. I guess once I knit the first part, I will get a better idea of length and width.

Your knitting is always beautiful, keep the pics coming. Looking forward to seeing your latest design.

Leanna x


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

missmolly said:


> Copy and paste it onto a word doc and then print it off :thumbup:


Thanks. I'm not too great on doing those things. Will get my granddaughter to show me.


----------



## sanchezs (May 19, 2011)

How sweet is that !!!


----------



## Circular Knitter (Aug 15, 2013)

Absolutely stunning!! Love the bling! Now all I need is a another grand daughter to knit it for!! LOL


----------



## WandaT (Mar 29, 2013)

Lovely!


----------



## Kathleenangel (Dec 27, 2011)

I really like this. Such an unusual pattern but how nice it comes out. Very lucky little girl who gets to wear them.


----------



## Jeanette9 (Jul 24, 2012)

ANOTHER beautiful dress :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## carrottop71 (Jul 17, 2011)

Byrdgal said:


> I wanted to print the pattern but how do I print just the pattern and not all the other comments?


There was a link for the pattern.


----------



## juerobinson433 (Mar 21, 2011)

Love it miss molly it really stands out I see you you have a print on the main and picked up contrasting colour. I am am going to try it in 4ply have finished my pippy set have only to sew up ,add rosebuds and ribbons. then I will have a go. thanks all for the pattern.


----------



## grannysk (Nov 7, 2011)

This is my attempt of Gracie ~ I used a ball of yarn in my stash that I'm not fond of but thought it would be good to practice on. 
Definitely not as pretty and girly as Miss Molly's but I think it might look good with a pair of jeans! 
When I was sewing on the buttons I realized that this is not the easiest of tops to put on a toddler so I don't know if my daughter will be impressed!!


----------



## akeehn (Jan 31, 2011)

That looks lovely grannysk. You did a fantastic job.

They all are just beautiful. Hope mine turns out as nice. :thumbup:


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

I saw the other one you posted and this one is adorable too! I love it!!! Thanks again for sharing it. I downloaded this sweet top. Thank you!!! ;0)


----------



## grannysk (Nov 7, 2011)

akeehn said:


> That looks lovely grannysk. You did a fantastic job.
> 
> They all are just beautiful. Hope mine turns out as nice. :thumbup:


Thank you - my next one will be in a brighter colour!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lovely job, grannysk. Looks great!


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

I just love that gorgeous little dress. Love the colour too.


----------



## grannysk (Nov 7, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Lovely job, grannysk. Looks great!


Thanks


----------



## Typsknits (Aug 6, 2011)

I really love it what a wonderful colour scheme!


----------



## KnittingNut (Jan 19, 2011)

Love the pink version - absolutely beautiful!


----------



## hajra (Sep 5, 2011)

grannysk said:


> This is my attempt of Gracie ~ I used a ball of yarn in my stash that I'm not fond of but thought it would be good to practice on.
> Definitely not as pretty and girly as Miss Molly's but I think it might look good with a pair of jeans!
> When I was sewing on the buttons I realized that this is not the easiest of tops to put on a toddler so I don't know if my daughter will be impressed!!


I think you have done a great job. The dress is beautiful and will look great with tights and jeans and your daughter will love it.


----------



## olithia (May 31, 2013)

So precious ! &#9829;


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Grannysk your top is beautiful. I love those colours :thumbup:


----------



## Bernadettebunty (Nov 3, 2012)

Loving all of the variety of colours - they are all so special


----------



## grannysk (Nov 7, 2011)

Thankyou everyone for your kind comments. Miss Molly - I like your two tone pink one so much that I'm making one the same - I hope you don't mind!!


----------



## bobctwn65 (Jul 27, 2012)

Row 37 k5 k2 yo k7 yo k2 k5 (23 st) don't understand this row is it wrong....why doesn't it just say knit 7 instead of knit 5 knit 2 ? thanks in advance.


----------



## grannysk (Nov 7, 2011)

bobctwn65 said:


> Row 37 k5 k2 yo k7 yo k2 k5 (23 st) don't understand this row is it wrong....why doesn't it just say knit 7 instead of knit 5 knit 2 ? thanks in advance.


The K5 is for the garter stitch border - I placed a stitch marker after I knitted the 5 sts to separate the border from the rest of the stitches.


----------



## bobctwn65 (Jul 27, 2012)

thank you...will do that to may help...


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

grannysk said:


> Thankyou everyone for your kind comments. Miss Molly - I like your two tone pink one so much that I'm making one the same - I hope you don't mind!!


lol of course I don't mind. I look forward to your next top :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cabbagehome (Dec 23, 2011)

Love it.


----------



## Carolinesol (Sep 10, 2012)

missmolly said:


> I couldn't resist knitting another of these tops ;-)
> This time I thought I'd try the frill in a different colour.
> I'm quite pleased with this one more so than the lemon one.
> 
> ...


This is lovely in the 2 colours.. I still can't understand how you can get the long front right up under the short one .... I just can't manage it  well done
:?


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Hi Carolinesol just wondering what size needles you used? 
I just eased the front into place and didn't stretch it :-D


----------



## Carolinesol (Sep 10, 2012)

missmolly said:


> Hi Carolinesol just wondering what size needles you used?
> I just eased the front into place and didn't stretch it :-D


Morning. Size 4mm old 8 and double knitting yarn. I did notice another lady who rewrote the pattern Lilly something (sorry can't remember her name) hers looked like mine with the long side hanging down..
I am afraid I have decided I do not think its a very practical cardi... It looks lovely though.. Just my opinion


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Yes, I used 4mm needles too.

Maybe you'll like the next pattern more. I'm working on the design for the sleeveless top ;-)


----------



## Carolinesol (Sep 10, 2012)

missmolly said:


> Yes, I used 4mm needles too.
> 
> Maybe you'll like the next pattern more. I'm working on the design for the sleeveless top ;-)


Can't wait... That looks a lot more straight forward. Thanks for giving a go.. I can't write patterns just follow them


----------



## juerobinson433 (Mar 21, 2011)

I think we are all waiting for the next one MissMolly really appreciate all the work that has gone into both of these and every ones help


----------



## jenven (Dec 5, 2012)

At the moment I am working on one knitted on 2.75 needles using 3 ply Snuggly. Wasn't going to try another but needed something small to take out with me yesterday. It look like it's turning out new born size but will let you know.


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

I look forward to seeing your newborn sized top jenven. It will look soooo cute on a tiny baby ;-) ;-)


----------



## leannab (Sep 7, 2011)

jenven said:


> At the moment I am working on one knitted on 2.75 needles using 3 ply Snuggly. Wasn't going to try another but needed something small to take out with me yesterday. It look like it's turning out new born size but will let you know.


Aaah, that's interesting, I purchased some nice soft 5 ply yesterday (only because all the 8 ply didn't have colours I wanted), i'm wondering what size it will come out. I get the impression it can be adjusted though, and it looks plenty wide enough. Little ones chest measurements don't seem to alter much.

Good luck look forward to your posting.

Leanna x


----------



## jenven (Dec 5, 2012)

It's the palest of pink and looks so delicate. Thinking little pearl buttons would look good. I'm hoping it turns out ok.


----------



## leannab (Sep 7, 2011)

jenven said:


> It's the palest of pink and looks so delicate. Thinking little pearl buttons would look good. I'm hoping it turns out ok.


Oh, pearl buttons will look super, can't wait to see it!

Leanna x


----------



## jenven (Dec 5, 2012)

Don't know how much of it I will get done today as my daughter has to go down to London for some sort of iron infusion thing today so have to pick up Freya from nursery at 1, Elliot up from school at 3.30 and then take him to a birthday party and then wait for Emma and her husband to get back from London, with Emma hopefully feeling a little better. Even a tiny bit better would be good!
Forgot to mention Emma lives 25 miles away from us!!


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

lol you're in for a VERY busy day ;-) ;-)


----------



## Carolinesol (Sep 10, 2012)

jenven said:


> Don't know how much of it I will get done today as my daughter has to go down to London for some sort of iron infusion thing today so have to pick up Freya from nursery at 1, Elliot up from school at 3.30 and then take him to a birthday party and then wait for Emma and her husband to get back from London, with Emma hopefully feeling a little better. Even a tiny bit better would be good!
> Forgot to mention Emma lives 25 miles away from us!!


Busy busy.. It's good to help though, I know I help quite a lot


----------



## Zinzin (Oct 17, 2012)

missmolly said:


> I couldn't resist knitting another of these tops ;-)
> This time I thought I'd try the frill in a different colour.
> I'm quite pleased with this one more so than the lemon one.
> 
> ...


I just can't take my eyes off this out fit. You have made it even more beautiful with the adorable flowers and buttons. You are so talented.

You can't resist knitting this and I can't resist looking at it.


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Zinzin said:


> I just can't take my eyes off this out fit. You have made it even more beautiful with the adorable flowers and buttons. You are so talented.
> 
> You can't resist knitting this and I can't resist looking at it.


 thank you for the compliment but while you are spending so much time looking at the photo you aren't getting any knitting done ;-) ;-) :lol:


----------



## lorraine 55 (Aug 8, 2011)

I agree with you, the lemon color is very pretty but the different colored ruffle is much nicer. You always do such beautiful work!


----------



## my2blkcats (Jun 9, 2011)

I just love this pattern and I wish I had someone to knit this for. Great job and beautiful colors.


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Thank you ladies :-D 

I've finished the next Turkish vest and posted the pics for anybody who is interested ;-) xx


----------



## kreweel (May 22, 2011)

Oh good, where are the pics?


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Here is the link  

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-250926-1.html


----------



## firecracker4 (Aug 5, 2011)

Katsch said:


> Very beautiful, love the two colors and the flower.


Me, too!


----------



## Stitchintwin (Jun 20, 2011)

missmolly said:


> I couldn't resist knitting another of these tops ;-)
> This time I thought I'd try the frill in a different colour.
> I'm quite pleased with this one more so than the lemon one.
> 
> ...


I just LOVE this one (especially the colors)! I've been admiring the other posts for this one, but this one is my favorite. Thanks so much for sharing


----------



## Moira Odwyer (Aug 24, 2012)

Any one have the pattern for Gracie's dress please thank you.


----------



## nittineedles (Apr 14, 2011)

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-250146-1.html


----------



## Zraza (Sep 25, 2011)

missmolly said:


> Thank you for all your lovely comments.
> This one is 18" chest and 13" in length :thumbup:


Do you have the pattern for bigger sizes - 7 years and 8 years?


----------



## kmansker (Dec 29, 2012)

Really pretty!! Great job as usual.


----------



## RP1019 (May 23, 2014)

Love the darker borders, a great enhancement to the pattern.


----------



## juerobinson433 (Mar 21, 2011)

I haven't done mine yet but after Christmas, is it easy to do


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

Beautiful,


----------



## Typsknits (Aug 6, 2011)

Now that is really stunning just love the colours!


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Thank you everybody ~ yes it was quite easy to knit :-D :-D


----------



## Frannyward (Mar 22, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful missmolly.


----------



## Dollychris (Dec 18, 2012)

Oh so very pretty. I love your work........xx


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Thank you so much :thumbup:


----------



## bessy mom (Apr 7, 2011)

would like to find the pattern for this dress. can anyone help please


----------



## Snaphappy26 (Mar 3, 2015)

Hi miss molly...I am new around here and have fallen in love with this top - as has everyone else...
Please can you enlighten me as to sizes. Your yellow one was a 22in and the pink an 18, both knitted with DK and 4mm needles. How did you adjust the size please? OI see you made one shorter by omitting some of the repeats but I am baffled by the chest measurement. 
I was thinking of doing it in 4ply and 3.5 needles to get a baby size...what do you think?
Thank you.


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Hi they were actually 2 different patterns that I used. 
Yes I would think 4 ply would work for a baby size and look forward to seeing it done :-D


----------

